# ipod nano 6g: mise en veille ?



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2010)

2 jours que j'ai le joujou mais je me demande...

comment le mettre en veille ?

j'ai pas l'impression que mettre pause puis d'appuyer sur le bouton le mette vraiment en pause

car en juste quelques heures de musique, la batterie est deja vide


ils ont supprime le bouton veille dans le menu en plus


----------



## bellague (17 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai le même problème, mais lorsque je le mets en pause, j'éteins l'écran et il ne consomme rien. Il n'y a plus de fonction pour l'éteindre, ni de bouton hold. C'est un nouveau concept et il faudra juste une petite adaptation. J'attends de passer devant un Apple Store pour demander de plus amples informations. Il n'y a rien dans le tutorial à ce sujet. Par contre, cet iPod est vraiment sympa et le son excellent.


----------



## lalib-rt (8 Octobre 2010)

bonjour ,
je pensse avoir le memes "probleme" que vous :

donc si j'aic bien compris pour mettre le ipod en veille il suffit d'appuyer sur le bouton?
pour l'eteindre il faut mettre pause et appuyer sur ce meme bouton???


----------



## sdv29 (11 Octobre 2010)

Pour info, J'ai déconnecté le casque et l'ipod se met tout seul en pose.

J'éteins ensuite l'écran et j'ai une bonne autonomie.

sdv


----------

